# Weight Management Course



## Stitch147 (Jul 7, 2016)

My GP has referred me to a weight management course. Since being diagnosed my weight loss has almost stopped and I have gained some weight back (after losing 7 stone previously). I had been getting down about this so my dr got me to give this a try.
Today was week 1 and it was just an introduction to the course etc and we was given a book with all the details in (they even told us not to read ahead through the book!)
The 2 people running it (husband and wife) are both diabetic (type 2) and he has been taken off the diabetic register by his gp. So I thought 'great, they most know what they are talking about'. They weighed us (its a group of 12) and we all introduced ourselves and said what we wanted to get out of the course. I left there feeling quite positive thinking that if they are diabetic they will know about eating and promoting a healthy diabetic diet. How wrong was I!!!! I just had a quick look ahead in the book (I know, i'm a rebel) and guess what week 2 is all about..........?



The eatwell plate!!!!!!!!! Next week is going to be interesting.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh dear! Sparks may fly!  Perhaps the idea is to get you fuming so you use up lots of energy?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 7, 2016)

Just looking a bit more ahead in the book (I know, I know, I'm not supposed to). They recommend 7 servings of bread, rice, potatoes, pasta or other starchy foods a day!!!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 7, 2016)

I would think when they say don't read ahead would put me off! What are they trying to hide!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 7, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I would think when they say don't read ahead would put me off! What are they trying to hide!



They said that people get confused about things if they read ahead through the book. I'm reading ahead to see what sort of things they recommend!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry I don't buy that !


----------



## Amigo (Jul 7, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Just looking a bit more ahead in the book (I know, I know, I'm not supposed to). They recommend 7 servings of bread, rice, potatoes, pasta or other starchy foods a day!!!



Yummy! That'll do for me. But presumably these are very special types of bread, pots, rice and pasta containing few carbs? You'll need to get up earlier to fit them all in of course.

Trouble with weight management courses is they concentrate on calories and are not always diabetic friendly. With your weight loss experience, I'd imagine you could teach them a thing or two Stitch.
I had to stop going to WW meetings because I'm convinced some of the members were cerebrally challenged and only went for the company. Some success stories I agree but I think I was at the remedial class


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2016)

Very interesting reading my book at the moment (Gut - Giulia Enders ) where she is talking about our microbiome - the gut bacteria we all carry around with us, but whose constitution can vary greatly from person to person. The kinds of bacteria we have in our gut can be fundamental to whether we gain weight or not, as some types can get more out of the food we eat. I'm guessing this will probably not come up until about week 14 on your course, Stitch...


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 14, 2016)

Today was the 2nd session of the weight management course. I was all geared up ready for them to start talking about what we should and shouldn't be eating, but nope, it was all about setting goals and rewarding yourself when meeting goals!
We did start off talking about the food diaries that we have to keep and I was quite surprised with some things that people who are diabetic say they eat. Next week is all about activity. I'm hoping the subject of food will come up soon as I thought that would have been an important part of the weight management course!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 14, 2016)

I would have thought it would too!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 14, 2016)

The crazy thing is they weigh you each week and without any diet advice what are they expecting?!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 14, 2016)

That does not make any sense to me!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 14, 2016)

A lot of what I'm hearing doesn't make any sense....... My personal approach is to do what feels right; the numbers tell me if I'm managing D or not......


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm doing this more for weight loss rather than diabetes, as its not a specific diabetic course. I previously lost weight (over 7 stone) but since being diagnosed and going on gliclazide my weight has started to creep back up, and I don't like it. I got quite upset at the drs about it a while back so he referred me onto the course to see if it will help me.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 14, 2016)

I've heard people say that the more you think about food, the more you want to eat, so perhaps considering targets, rewards, exercise etc before food isn't so daft? I really don't know, merely relating a theory.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2016)

Good luck Stitch. Keep at it !  Your attitude sounded right to me 6 months ago. Walking to work etc. Its not all to do with weight. Muscles make you weigh more


----------



## Ljc (Jul 15, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Good luck Stitch. Keep at it !  Your attitude sounded right to me 6 months ago. Walking to work etc. Its not all to do with weight. Muscles make you weigh more



Just thought of a good excuse for me, wonder if docs would accept this, my muscles have got muscles, lol

Seriously though you are right and sometimes  the professionals only see what's showing on the scales, rather than what the person looks like physically.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2016)

Keep at it Ljc


----------



## Copepod (Jul 16, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Just thought of a good excuse for me, wonder if docs would accept this, my muscles have got muscles, lol
> 
> Seriously though you are right and sometimes  the professionals only see what's showing on the scales, rather than what the person looks like physically.



Body weight and BMI are only crude measures. Body composition scales, which give readings of fat content of body are better, as they can record changes in body weight, but also if fat content falls. Waist measure is also crude and simple, but worthwhile in addition to body weight reading.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 21, 2016)

Well, today was week 3 and it was all about physical activity. As someone that does a regular amount of walking I didn't get much from today's session. Apparently next week we start talking about food and a balanced diet. I'm looking forward to next week!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Well, today was week 3 and it was all about physical activity. As someone that does a regular amount of walking I didn't get much from today's session. Apparently next week we start talking about food and a balanced diet. I'm looking forward to next week!



Well I admire your patience.  Despite being quite academic I actually hate going on courses or any kind of structured programme, I've got the patience of a saint in most things but structured situations like those are my weakness, can't ruddy stand it when they go too slowly.  Hope you find it useful in the end


----------



## grovesy (Jul 21, 2016)

Be interesting to see what they say next week!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2016)

What impressions are you getting from the others on the course - are a lot of them finding it all a big revelation?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 22, 2016)

Definitely. There are about 6 diabetics on the course, 12 people in total. It is shocking to hear what some of them eat. I think it will get more interesting next week when we start talking more about food.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2016)

Keep us posted Stich & good luck to all there


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 28, 2016)

Today we learnt about the eat well plate and how it's great for everyone, including diabetics! Apparently I should be eating about 8 portions of starchy carbs a day. I also learnt that there is no specific diet for diabetics, we can have anything in moderation! 
I'm starting to wonder who comes up with some of this advise. I know this course isn't a diabetes specific course, but still.......


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 28, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Apparently I should be eating about 8 portions of starchy carbs a day


Oh, so that's where I have been going wrong...... Ditch the LCHF & dust off that aging bottle of Glyburide!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Today we learnt about the eat well plate and how it's great for everyone, including diabetics! Apparently I should be eating about 8 portions of starchy carbs a day. I also learnt that there is no specific diet for diabetics, we can have anything in moderation!
> I'm starting to wonder who comes up with some of this advise. I know this course isn't a diabetes specific course, but still.......


Sigh!   Although it is correct to say that there is no specific diet for diabetics, just needs the proviso adding that your body needs to be able to tolerate what you are eating - if you can achieve this then you have 'moderated' your diet successfully  However, that might entail moderating out much of that starchy carbohydrate!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh dear!


----------

